# HELP Please??



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 2 917.255914 18hp craftsman tractors can anyone tell me what are the part numbers for the accessories that fit my tractors maybe its me but i cannot find any information for the 917.255914 models looking for a snow plow or dirt blade , a snow blower , and a cab thanks for the help


----------



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

1844, I gots no idea, but wanted to welcome you to our forum. Lots of knowlegible folks here that will help you, just might be awhile. Hope you stick around!


----------



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

all i can do is wait hopefully someone can help


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

1844


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...d?modelNumber=917-255914&pathTaken=partSearch
will give you parts breakdown on your garden tractor

Here is a link to a fitup guide which lists your tractor attachments:

http://www.mytractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80072&d=1256072805

This guide was provided on another forum by "APinNY" Al who according to his profile is from upstate NY. 

Hope this helps you find what you need. If you will drop the last digit on your model number on a Google search, you'll find some other info about your tractor.

By the way, I'm new here too, but welcome anyway.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with raylinkz - go to the sears website and type in your tractor serial number- i have a couple GT's- a 86GT II and a 90's GT6000- i looked up the cost of a front plow kit and sleeve hitch on my 86 - wasnt too bad on cost actually- sometime id like to purchase them to use them and add to the value of it IF i ever decide to sell it.


----------



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the help but are tose numbers o the list for just that production year a found a 24071 blower but have no idea if it will fir or not


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does yours have the sticker under the hood on the right side? If so it should have some equipment part# info.


----------



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

no there is no sticker under the hood


----------



## 1844 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok i found a 42" 48624443 snow plow does anyone know if it will work on my tractor


----------

